
Apple’s GIF search won’t find some images from China - baylearn
https://www.abacusnews.com/tech/apples-gif-search-wont-find-some-images-china/article/3031036
======
HolidaySome
I think it's important emphasize that this censorship works outside of China.
You can try it in iMessage yourself.

